# Capacitors



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

What is a good source for getting capacitors. I need a Series LY, 150uF, 450wv, +105 degree C. It is from the power supply of an LCD TV. It looks OK except that the end is slightly crowned and can be pushed in. A friend gave me the TV and the first time I turned it on it smoked a bit from the vent next to the power supply. A visual inspection of all the boards show no burn or heat marks. This capacitor is about 1 5/8 by 7/8 dia. A small 10uF cap has a slight bulge on top, unlike similar caps.

When turned on there is a dim picture on the screen but only lasts about 10 seconds even after the smoke event.

How close do the specifications have to be.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It depend of circuit, as rectificator of noise/ripples could be little of in capacitance, if not sure - look for same. Check digi-key, mouser, JDK, local surplus stores ..


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

This MAY be the one you are looking for:
http://parts.digikey.com/1/parts/51726-capacitor-150uf-450v-elect-tsup-eco-s2wp151ba.html

General Capacitor search:
http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Cat=131081


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Wrong temp - you gave 85°C while he need 105°C


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> This MAY be the one you are looking for:
> http://parts.digikey.com/1/parts/51726-capacitor-150uf-450v-elect-tsup-eco-s2wp151ba.html
> 
> General Capacitor search:
> http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Cat=131081


It was close but it is a snap in. I need to have two leads on one end to solder in. It has to lay flat. I did a further search and they all were snap in. Thanks for the help.

UPDATE: Found the caps I need at Mouse.com.


----------

